# Removing Staples Past 10 Day Global Period



## christy0708 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a question.  Let's say a patient has a cyst removed and sutures are put in.  For some unknown reason, the appointment for the removal of these sutures occurs outside the 10 day global period.  For the documentation, my physician does do an exam on this patient and his nurse removes the sutures.  Would this visit be considered to be a "post op/no charge visit", or would it be considered a billable service 99212ish?  I have heard it both ways, and I would really appreciate any documentation that anyone may have.  Thank you


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 20, 2011)

If you were the ones who placed the sutures or staples even if outside the global period you are not allowed to charge. If the pt came in and had a visit and there were other things discused and dxed you may bill for this but if only the sutures were removed no you would not bill.


----------



## dballard2004 (Oct 24, 2011)

If the global period has expired, then any postoperative care provided to the patient *is* separately reportable.  So, provided the global period has expired, you can charge to take the sutures out.  Suture removal is included in the E/M.


----------



## hortonwl (Oct 27, 2011)

Remember, as of 1-1-11, CPT's 12001-12018 have 0 global days. This means that all simple repairs will most likely include an additional E/M service for suture removal/follow up.  (Both intermediate and complex repairs still have the ten day global period)  My understanding is that the fee schedule has been adjusted to take this into account. 

Whitney CPC


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2011)

hortonwl said:


> Remember, as of 1-1-11, CPT's 12001-12018 have 0 global days. This means that all simple repairs will most likely include an additional E/M service for suture removal/follow up.  (Both intermediate and complex repairs still have the ten day global period)  My understanding is that the fee schedule has been adjusted to take this into account.
> 
> Whitney CPC



True, but in this case we need to know the code used for the cyst removal and look at the global days for that procedure.  If the suture removal was a day or so late I would probably just consider it global since they have to get the sutures or staples removed. Just because we can bill doesn't mean we have to...


----------

